# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Θεωρειτε οτι η ΕΕΤΤ, ως αρμοδια επιτροπη ανταγωνισμου τηλεπικοινωνιων, κανει καλα τη δουλεια της?

## MNP-10

Θεωρειτε οτι η ΕΕΤΤ, ως αρμοδια επιτροπη ανταγωνισμου τηλεπικοινωνιων, κανει καλα τη δουλεια της?

----------


## sdikr

Όχι φυσικά, απόδειξη είναι πως στην Αγγλία Έχουν τιμές  του στυλ 1 λεπτό το MB..........


Πάντως έχει δηλώσει καρτέλ δεν υπάρχει,

----------


## MNP-10

Αφου το δηλωσαν... ετσι θα ναι  :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Αφου το δηλωσαν... ετσι θα ναι


Με κάποιον τρόπο θα πρέπει να το αποδείξουμε πως δεν είναι έτσι

----------


## badweed

οχι βεβαια. 
μου θυμιζει τα σκιαχτρα , που με την προφαση της αρμοδιοτητας  ,αποθαρυνει τους φυσικους διωκτες των ατασταλιων που συγκαλυπτει

----------


## Chingachgook

Αποδείξεις δεν υπάρχουν, ή δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν, για να είμαι πιο ακριβής, αλλά υπάρχουν πάμπολλες ενδείξεις πως ο ρόλος της ΕΕΤΤ είναι διακοσμητικός να βγάζει δελτία τύπου.

----------


## Mormnak

Φυσικά και όχι. Η δε στάση της απέναντι στους Παρόχους....*επιεικώς ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ !*  :No no:

----------


## mzaf

ΕΕΤΤ,το πιο σύντομο ανέκδοτο...

----------


## Giannis1976

Αν η ΕΕΤΤ έκανε σωστά τη δουλειά της οι εταιρείες δεν θα οργίαζαν.
Δουλεύω στην κινητή τηλεφωνία από το 2003,έχουν δεί τα μάτια μου....

----------


## aggeloukos_ch

Είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει...

----------


## Zus

Το ότι η Ελλάδα είναι η ακριβότερη χώρα και με την βούλα στον τομέα των Τηλεπικοινωνιών, λέει τα πάντα. Δεν χρειάζεται κανένα Poll.

----------


## dfk_7677

Πρωτοπόροι:

----------


## palmer

Χειρότερα δεν γινεται

----------


## DVDLover75

Η ΕΕΤΤ σίγουρα δεν κάνει τη δουλειά που θα έπρεπε (χαϊδεύει αυτιά, αντί να ρίχνει σφαλιάρες), αλλά ταυτόχρονα είναι πολύ καλύτερα από το να μην υπήρχε...

----------


## sdikr

> Πρωτοπόροι:


Λογικό δεν είναι;  στην Ελλάδα δεν είχαμε πότε καλωδιακή τηλεόραση ώστε να έχουμε docsis όπως υπάρχουν σε χώρες όπως η Αγγλία.
Fiber to the premises πάλι δεν έχουμε,  έχουμε FTTC/FTTH, λογικό είναι να είμαστε χαμηλά στο συγκεκριμένο screenshot.

----------


## dfk_7677

> Λογικό δεν είναι;  στην Ελλάδα δεν είχαμε πότε καλωδιακή τηλεόραση ώστε να έχουμε docsis όπως υπάρχουν σε χώρες όπως η Αγγλία.
> Fiber to the premises πάλι δεν έχουμε,  έχουμε FTTC/FTTH, λογικό είναι να είμαστε χαμηλά στο συγκεκριμένο screenshot.


FTTP == FTTC ή FTTH αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Και 0,1% δεν το λές απλά χαμηλά όταν ο μέσος όρος είναι 70%.

----------


## sdikr

> FTTP == FTTC ή FTTH αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Και 0,1% δεν το λές απλά χαμηλά όταν ο μέσος όρος είναι 70%.


είναι άλλο πράγμα



Αν θα δεις το δικό σου έχει το docsis/fttp  για UK πάνω απο τα 60% για το 2018 ενώ FTTB/FFTH  έχει 1.5 το 2019  κάπου υπάρχει θέμα δεν νομίζεις;

----------


## dfk_7677

> είναι άλλο πράγμα
> 
> 
> 
> Αν θα δεις το δικό σου έχει το docsis/fttp  για UK πάνω απο τα 60% για το 2018 ενώ FTTB/FFTH  έχει 1.5 το 2019  κάπου υπάρχει θέμα δεν νομίζεις;


Αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμά σου, καθώς δε γνωρίζουμε τη χρήση DOCSIS στο UK. Σίγουρα το DOCSIS δεν είναι FTTH/FTTB, αλλά το FTTH/FTTB είναι Ultrafast Coverage (FTTP & DOCSIS). Εκτός αν πιστεύεις βέβαια ότι η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή δεν μετράει το FTTH/B για FTTP. Και συνεπώς το εξαιρετικά χαμηλό 0,1% οφείλεται απλά στο ότι σε όλες τις χώρες έχουν FTTP/DOCSIS ενώ στην Ελλάδα FTTH/Β. Αυτό υποστηρίζεις;

----------


## sdikr

> Αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμά σου, καθώς δε γνωρίζουμε τη χρήση DOCSIS στο UK. Σίγουρα το DOCSIS δεν είναι FTTH/FTTB, αλλά το FTTH/FTTB είναι Ultrafast Coverage (FTTP & DOCSIS). Εκτός αν πιστεύεις βέβαια ότι η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή δεν μετράει το FTTH/B για FTTP. Και συνεπώς το εξαιρετικά χαμηλό 0,1% οφείλεται απλά στο ότι σε όλες τις χώρες έχουν FTTP/DOCSIS ενώ στην Ελλάδα FTTH/Β. Αυτό υποστηρίζεις;


Σου δίνω το τι κάλυψη έχουν στο UK για *FTTH/B*  εμείς είμαστε κάτω απο 1%  η Γερμανία είναι στο 2.5%

----------


## dfk_7677

> Σου δίνω το τι κάλυψη έχουν στο UK για *FTTH/B*  εμείς είμαστε κάτω απο 1%  η Γερμανία είναι στο 2.5%


Κι εγώ σου δίνω τι κάλυψη έχουμε στο *Ultrafast Coverage*, είμαστε τελευταίοι στην Ευρώπη με 0,4%, το UK είναι στο 52% και η Γερμανία είναι στο 60%. Αν εσύ νιώθεις δικαιωμένος επειδή μας περνάνε λόγω DOCSIS κυρίως, δικαίωμά σου. Εγώ προτιμώ να αναγνωρίζω ότι είμαστε τελευταίοι και να αναμένω να γίνει κάτι γι' αυτό από την EETT, με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο διασύνδεσης.

----------


## sdikr

> Κι εγώ σου δίνω τι κάλυψη έχουμε στο *Ultrafast Coverage*, είμαστε τελευταίοι στην Ευρώπη με 0,4%, το UK είναι στο 52% και η Γερμανία είναι στο 60%. Αν εσύ νιώθεις δικαιωμένος επειδή μας περνάνε λόγω DOCSIS κυρίως, δικαίωμά σου. Εγώ προτιμώ να αναγνωρίζω ότι είμαστε τελευταίοι και να αναμένω να γίνει κάτι γι' αυτό από την EETT, με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο διασύνδεσης.


http://publications.europa.eu/webpub...nd-12-2018/el/

----------


## dfk_7677

> http://publications.europa.eu/webpub...nd-12-2018/el/


Και αυτό είναι τι ακριβώς; Το link δίνει 404.

----------


## Zus

> Και αυτό είναι τι ακριβώς; Το link δίνει 404.


Κανονικά ανοίγει για δοκίμασε ξανά.

----------


## dfk_7677



----------


## Jim 1

Η ΕΕΤ δίνει τις άδειες για οπτικές ίνες στο σπίτι? Αν ναι νομίζω είναι αντισυνταγματική η άδεια αυτή...
Δεν μπορεί το 52% να παίρνει και το άλλο μισό να μένει στο adsl καταπατεί πολλά άρθρα του Συντάγματος...
Οπότε δεν τίθεται καν θέμα εφόσον δίνει αυτή τις άδειες...

----------


## famous-walker

Είπαμε ό,τι η ΕΕΤΤ είναι ένα αστείο από μόνη της αλλά μην γράφουμε και ότι να' ναι.

----------


## Greg61

> Η ΕΕΤ δίνει τις άδειες για οπτικές ίνες στο σπίτι? Αν ναι νομίζω είναι αντισυνταγματική η άδεια αυτή...
> Δεν μπορεί το 52% να παίρνει και το άλλο μισό να μένει στο adsl καταπατεί πολλά άρθρα του Συντάγματος...
> Οπότε δεν τίθεται καν θέμα εφόσον δίνει αυτή τις άδειες...


Γελάσαμε βρέ... Νά' σαι καλά!

----------


## tsigarid

Ποιος ψήφισε "ναι" ρε; 

 :Razz:

----------


## Jim 1

> Γελάσαμε βρέ... Νά' σαι καλά!


Δεν σε κατάλαβα...

----------


## Sakis206

> Δεν σε κατάλαβα...


Εγώ νομίζω ότι αυτό που λες θα ίσχυε αν η μισή Ελλάδα είχε πρόσβαση και η άλλη μισή οχι

----------


## Brainmorf

Σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα είχα με τους παρόχους σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και Internet πάντα απαντούσαν και έβρισκα το δίκιο μου. Μόνο σε μια περίπτωση που όντως είχα οφειλές σε κάποια εταιρία , πλήρωσα κανονικά. Τώρα αν μιλάμε για χρεώσεις / παροχές στην κινητή τηλεφωνία και ιδιαίτερα στα καρτοκινητά , τότε θα συμφωνήσω με τους περισσότερους.

----------


## Jim 1

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι αυτό που λες θα ίσχυε αν η μισή Ελλάδα είχε πρόσβαση και η άλλη μισή οχι


Ποσό είναι το ποσοστό που είναι ακόμα σε εποχή χαλκού... adsl ? Μεγάλο ..
Φαντάσου το αντίστοιχο ποσοστό να μην έχει ρεύμα... και να σου λένε σου βάζω γεννήτρια αντί για ρεύμα...
Τα 50αρια με 5 ανέβασμα γυρνάνε στα 35€ 
Και το adsl με τοπ 1 ανέβασμα μη σταθερό... γυρνάει στα 25€ αν κάνω διαίρεση για του 5 έπρεπε να πληρώνω 7€
Και πληρώνω 25€ πως λέγετε αυτό...?
Στο δικό μου Α/Κ έχουν οπτική ίνα σε ποσοστό καφαο 52% και μια δεύτερη εταιρία έχει πάρει άλλα 8 καφαο να αναβαθμίσει το υπόλοιπο 40% θα μείνει adsl... χωρίς προοπτική αναβάθμισης... πως λέγεται αυτό? Υπόψιν στην 3 μεγαλύτερη πόλη της Ελλάδας Πάτρα.

----------


## jkoukos

Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη έχει καταργηθεί το ADSL και όλοι τρέχουν στην χειρότερη περίπτωση με VDSL και συνήθως με FTTH;
To ότι οι ιδιώτες πάροχοι δεν ενδιαφέρονται να επενδύσουν και να αναβαθμίσουν την καμπίνα σου, πως θεωρείς ότι μπορεί να το λύσει η ΕΕΤΤ και ποια άρθρα του Συντάγματος καταπατούνται;

----------


## Jim 1

> Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη έχει καταργηθεί το ADSL και όλοι τρέχουν στην χειρότερη περίπτωση με VDSL και συνήθως με FTTH;
> To ότι οι ιδιώτες πάροχοι δεν ενδιαφέρονται να επενδύσουν και να αναβαθμίσουν την καμπίνα σου, πως θεωρείς ότι μπορεί να το λύσει η ΕΕΤΤ και ποια άρθρα του Συντάγματος καταπατούνται;


Νομίζω είναι θέμα ισότητας, υπάρχει ανισότητα,  αλλά και θέμα υγιούς ανταγωνισμού.

----------


## jkoukos

Πετάμε ορολογίες που μας αρέσουν αλλά άσχετες με το θέμα που αναφέρεις.
Πολλά μπορεί κανείς να προσάψει στην ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα μόνο κατευθύνσεις και ευχολόγια παρέχει. Δεν μπορεί να επιβάλει σε καμία ιδιωτική εταιρεία (τέτοιοι είναι όλοι οι πάροχοι), που, πότε και αν κάνουν ποτέ επένδυση αναβάθμισης του δικτύου τους. Ούτε και να ορίσει το κόστος παροχής υπηρεσιών που ζητούν.

----------


## Jim 1

> Πετάμε ορολογίες που μας αρέσουν αλλά άσχετες με το θέμα που αναφέρεις.
> Πολλά μπορεί κανείς να προσάψει στην ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα μόνο κατευθύνσεις και ευχολόγια παρέχει. Δεν μπορεί να επιβάλει σε καμία ιδιωτική εταιρεία (τέτοιοι είναι όλοι οι πάροχοι), που, πότε και αν κάνουν ποτέ επένδυση αναβάθμισης του δικτύου τους. Ούτε και να ορίσει το κόστος παροχής υπηρεσιών που ζητούν.


Δεν ξέρω ποιος τους δίνει την άδεια να αναβαθμίζουν το μισό α/Κ και οι υπόλοιποι στην εποχή χαλκού... καιμάλιστα σε κέντρο πόλεως μεγάλη σαν την Πάτρα...
Δυστυχώς όμως οι ορολογίες είναι υπαρκτές απλά κανείς δεν έχει τα λεφτά να προσφύγει σε δικαστήρια ελληνικά και ευρωπαϊκά..
Φαντάσου τώρα μια επιχείρηση να είναι στο χαλκό adsl και η παραδίπλα επιχείρηση σε οπτική ίνα..
Τα δικά σου παιδιά με οπτική ίνα να παίζουν ευχάριστα και τα δικά μου με adsl να κοπανάνε το κεφάλι τους στο τοίχο από τα νεύρα τους... 
Τώρα θα μου πεις, θα βρεις άκρη? Η θα σώσεις τον τόπο? 
Φυσικά και όχι...
Αλλά μη μας περνάνε και για λουκουμαδες...
Εγώ έκανα αίτηση σήμερα για διακοπή γραμμής...
Αν θέλουν 10 € το πολύ  για το adsl ( το τίποτα που μου προσφέρουν δηλ.) χωρίς προοπτική αναβάθμισης... 10€ και αν θέλουν αλλιώς ας το κόψουν.. Και θα πληρώσω και 110€ να το κόψουν να μη με θεωρούν μακακα..
Μακάρι να το έκαναν κι άλλοι με  adsl να δεις για πότε θα αναβαθμίσουν το καφαω...
Οπότε αύριο ή μεθαύριο θα το κόψουν.. Σας εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## dfk_7677

> Πετάμε ορολογίες που μας αρέσουν αλλά άσχετες με το θέμα που αναφέρεις.
> Πολλά μπορεί κανείς να προσάψει στην ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα μόνο κατευθύνσεις και ευχολόγια παρέχει. Δεν μπορεί να επιβάλει σε καμία ιδιωτική εταιρεία (τέτοιοι είναι όλοι οι πάροχοι), που, πότε και αν κάνουν ποτέ επένδυση αναβάθμισης του δικτύου τους. *Ούτε και να ορίσει το κόστος παροχής υπηρεσιών που ζητούν*.


Όλα τα πακέτα της Cosmote περνάνε από την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ, καθώς είναι ο πάροχος με την κυρίαρχη θέση στην αγορά. Επίσης όλοι οι υπόλοιποι πληρώνουν το "νοίκι" των 7 ευρώ στη Cosmote για κάθε βρόχο (χάλκινο καλώδιο). Η τιμή αυτή καθορίζεται και πάλι από την ΕΕΤΤ (με βάση την κοστοστρέφεια). Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει επιλέξει το μοντέλο το οποίο θα άνοιγε, υποτίθεται, την αγορά στην Ελλάδα. 12 χρόνια μετά την ιδιωτικοποίηση του ΟΤΕ, η Cosmote ακόμα κατέχει την κυρίαρχη θέση στην αγορά, με τους υπόλοιπους να είναι συνέχεια κοντά στην χρεωκοπία, έχοντας πάρει μόνο το 1/3 του μεριδίου.

Το internet στην Ελλάδα, στα αστικά κέντρα τουλάχιστον, θα αρχίσει να πλησιάζει όλες τις υπόλοιπες χώρες όταν με το καλό Inalan και HCN αποκτήσουν μεγάλη πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη. Τότε θα αναγκαστούν και οι υπόλοιποι να προσφέρουν το αυτονόητο για την 3η δεκαετία του 21ου αιώνα.

----------


## jkoukos

Το μοντέλο που περιγράφεις με ΟΤΕ να είναι ΣΙΑ και να υποχρεούται σε έλεγχο κοστοστρέφειας από την ΕΕΤΤ, δεν είναι δικό μας φρούτο αλλά κοινή πρακτική ειδικά στην ΕΕ, εκεί που πριν υπήρχε πρώην μονοπώλιο. Ότι έγινε σε εκείνες τις χώρες, ακριβώς το ίδιο μοντέλο ισχύει και σε μας.
Μόνο στις χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ έγιναν όλα από μηδενική βάση και γι' αυτό είναι σήμερα πολύ μπροστά από τις περισσότερες της δυτικής Ευρώπης.

Η κύρια διαφορά είναι ότι γίνονται επενδύσεις απ' όλους και υπάρχει καλύτερο οικονομικό περιβάλλον απ' ότι στη χώρα μας. Για πολλά μπορεί να φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά τόσα χρόνια κανείς άλλος πάροχος δεν έκανε δικό του δίκτυο και στηριζόταν στον χαλκό και το νοίκι.

Και για να έρθουμε στο θέμα μας, πουθενά η αντίστοιχη ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορεί να υποχρεώσει κάποιον για επενδύσεις. 
Θα υποστηρίξει κάποιος ότι το μοντέλο που επιλέχθηκε με ελάχιστο ποσοστό κάλυψης ανά αστικό κέντρο, ίσως να ήταν λάθος (και πιθανόν να ισχύει) αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά του ίδιου νομίσματος αν η υποχρέωση ήταν για καθολική κάλυψη κάθε αστικού κέντρου, τότε σε όλη την χώρα πολλές περιοχές θα έμεναν αρκετά πίσω στο χρονοδιάγραμμα. Τυράκι ήταν για να μπουν και άλλοι παίκτες στο παιχνίδι ανοίγοντας την αγορά και δίνοντας την δυνατότητα να επιλέξουν εκείνες τις περιοχές που θεωρούν ότι θα αποσβέσουν σχετικά γρήγορα το κόστος της επένδυσης.
Μάλιστα το πλάνο είχε την ευλογία της ΕΕ στην οποία κατατέθηκε προκαταβολικά.

----------


## dfk_7677

> Το μοντέλο που περιγράφεις με ΟΤΕ να είναι ΣΙΑ και να υποχρεούται σε έλεγχο κοστοστρέφειας από την ΕΕΤΤ, δεν είναι δικό μας φρούτο αλλά κοινή πρακτική ειδικά στην ΕΕ, εκεί που πριν υπήρχε πρώην μονοπώλιο. Ότι έγινε σε εκείνες τις χώρες, ακριβώς το ίδιο μοντέλο ισχύει και σε μας.
> Μόνο στις χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ έγιναν όλα από μηδενική βάση και γι' αυτό είναι σήμερα πολύ μπροστά από τις περισσότερες της δυτικής Ευρώπης.
> 
> Η κύρια διαφορά είναι ότι γίνονται επενδύσεις απ' όλους και υπάρχει καλύτερο οικονομικό περιβάλλον απ' ότι στη χώρα μας. Για πολλά μπορεί να φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά τόσα χρόνια κανείς άλλος πάροχος δεν έκανε δικό του δίκτυο και στηριζόταν στον χαλκό και το νοίκι.
> 
> Και για να έρθουμε στο θέμα μας, πουθενά η αντίστοιχη ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορεί να υποχρεώσει κάποιον για επενδύσεις. 
> Θα υποστηρίξει κάποιος ότι το μοντέλο που επιλέχθηκε με ελάχιστο ποσοστό κάλυψης ανά αστικό κέντρο, ίσως να ήταν λάθος (και πιθανόν να ισχύει) αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά του ίδιου νομίσματος αν η υποχρέωση ήταν για καθολική κάλυψη κάθε αστικού κέντρου, τότε σε όλη την χώρα πολλές περιοχές θα έμεναν αρκετά πίσω στο χρονοδιάγραμμα. Τυράκι ήταν για να μπουν και άλλοι παίκτες στο παιχνίδι ανοίγοντας την αγορά και δίνοντας την δυνατότητα να επιλέξουν εκείνες τις περιοχές που θεωρούν ότι θα αποσβέσουν σχετικά γρήγορα το κόστος της επένδυσης.
> Μάλιστα το πλάνο είχε την ευλογία της ΕΕ στην οποία κατατέθηκε προκαταβολικά.


Το ότι ήταν κοινή πρακτική δεν είναι δικαιολογία κατά τη γνώμη μου. Στη χώρα μας προφανώς δε δούλεψε. Και δεν κατηγορώ τον ΟΤΕ γιατί είναι μια ιδιωτική επιχείρηση και προφανώς αν ήταν στο χέρι τους θα μας κρατήσουν στο χαλκό μέχρι το 2030 γιατί είναι ιδιαίτερα κερδοφόρο για αυτούς.

Εντέλει το πλεονέκτημα που είχε και ακόμα έχει η Cosmote δεν ήταν ότι είχε τόσους πολλούς πελάτες, αλλά ότι είχε το δίκτυο του χαλκού. Συνεπώς αν θέλεις να ανοίξει πραγματικά η αγορά και να έχουν και οι υπόλοιποι ελπίδα, από τη μία μηδενίζεις ή ρίχνεις το "νοίκι" σε πολύ χαμηλό ποσό και από την άλλη αφήνεις τον ΟΤΕ να βάλει ότι τιμές θέλει.

----------


## Zus

> Σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα είχα με τους παρόχους σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και Internet πάντα απαντούσαν και έβρισκα το δίκιο μου. Μόνο σε μια περίπτωση που όντως είχα οφειλές σε κάποια εταιρία , πλήρωσα κανονικά. Τώρα αν μιλάμε για χρεώσεις / παροχές στην κινητή τηλεφωνία και ιδιαίτερα στα καρτοκινητά , τότε θα συμφωνήσω με τους περισσότερους.


Αυτό έλλειπε να μην κάνουν τίποτα για... τίποτα.

----------


## spiderman

> Και για να έρθουμε στο θέμα μας, πουθενά η *αντίστοιχη ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορεί να υποχρεώσει κάποιον για επενδύσεις*. 
> Θα υποστηρίξει κάποιος ότι το μοντέλο που επιλέχθηκε με ελάχιστο ποσοστό κάλυψης ανά αστικό κέντρο, ίσως να ήταν λάθος (και πιθανόν να ισχύει) αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά του ίδιου νομίσματος αν η υποχρέωση ήταν για καθολική κάλυψη κάθε αστικού κέντρου, τότε σε όλη την χώρα πολλές περιοχές θα έμεναν αρκετά πίσω στο χρονοδιάγραμμα. Τυράκι ήταν για να μπουν και άλλοι παίκτες στο παιχνίδι ανοίγοντας την αγορά και δίνοντας την δυνατότητα να επιλέξουν εκείνες τις περιοχές που θεωρούν ότι θα αποσβέσουν σχετικά γρήγορα το κόστος της επένδυσης.
> Μάλιστα το πλάνο είχε την ευλογία της ΕΕ στην οποία κατατέθηκε προκαταβολικά.


Μα το κάνει ήδη στους περισσότερους διαγωνισμούς.

----------


## jkoukos

Υποχρεώνει κανέναν και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι; Πότε και σε ποιον διαγωνισμό;
Όποιος θέλει, δεν μετέχει σε αυτούς; Αν όχι, που έχουν παρουσία με δικό τους δίκτυο όλοι τους (εκτός των αστικών κέντρων);

----------


## spiderman

> Υποχρεώνει κανέναν και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι; Πότε και σε ποιον διαγωνισμό;
> Όποιος θέλει, δεν μετέχει σε αυτούς; Αν όχι, που έχουν παρουσία με δικό τους δίκτυο όλοι τους (εκτός των αστικών κέντρων);


Έτσι όπως το λες, όντως δεν ισχύει. Απλά το ανέφερα για να δείξω ότι οι όροι των διαγωνισμών (στους οποίους όντως δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να κατέβουν όλοι) περιλαμβάνουν και επενδύσεις.

Μόνο ο γενικός κανονισμός τους υποχρεώνει όλους για επενδύσεις, αλλά συνήθως είναι διαφορετικού τύπου.

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς όταν πρόκειται για ανάπτυξη νέων ενσύρματων ή ασύρματων δικτύων ή αναβάθμιση των παλαιών, μιλάμε για επενδύσεις και στην πλειοψηφία ιδιωτικές. Χωρίς επενδύσεις με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο θα γίνουν αυτές οι εργασίες;
Η κάθε ΕΕΤΤ ρυθμίζει και ελέγχει τις αγορές τηλεπικοινωνιών και ταχυδρομείων. Δεν υποχρεώνει κανέναν να μετέχει σε αυτές. Όποιος θέλει μπαίνει,  με παρουσία εκεί που θέλει και σύμφωνα με τα δικά του κριτήρια.

----------


## nongrata

Καρτοκινητό  vodafone. Μόλις έκαναν αύξηση τιμών κατήγγειλα τη σύμβαση και ζήτησα το υπόλοιπο της κάρτας. Δε μου το έδωσαν προσέφυγα στην ΕΕΤΤ η οποία απάντησε ότι τα καρτοκινητά δεν είναι για να αποθηκεύουμε χρήματα και ορθά τρώνε τα λεφτά διότι κάνουν σύνδεση με το δίκτυο.
Σημειώνεται ότι άλλα ορίζει ο κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ (δημοσιευμένος σε ΦΕΚ) και ότι στη Γερμανία τα δικαστήρια είπαν ότι ο πάροχος δικαιούται να σου διαγράψει το νούμερο, πρέπει όμως να σου επιστρέψει τα χρήματα, εκτός αν παραγραφούν.

Συνεπώς όχι απλά δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά της, αλλά καταπατάει τον ίδιο τον κανονισμό της και σε σχέση με τη Γερμανία θέτει τον καταναλωτή σε χειρότερη μοίρα.

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορείς να κάνεις παράθεση του σημείου στον κανονισμό που αναφέρεται αυτό; Μου φαίνεται παράξενο η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ να έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τον κανονισμό της.

----------


## spiderman

Στο https://berec.europa.eu/eng/news_con...net-regulation έχετε μια ευκαιρία να ακουστείτε και (γιατί όχι) να βελτιώσετε την ΕΕΤΤ (και κατά συνέπεια τους παρόχους) στο θέμα του ανοιχτού διαδικτύου.

----------


## AtoW19

Ούτε καν δεν έχουν γίνει ουσιαστικές αλλαγές προς τους καταναλωτές όλο ανακοινώσεις και νέα παρακολουθούμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια από τότε που πρωτοσυστάθηκε η ΕΕΤΤ.

- - - Updated - - -

Χαχαχα υπόδειγμα στο ίντερνετ η χώρα μας. 
 :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Greg61

> Ούτε καν δεν έχουν γίνει ουσιαστικές αλλαγές προς τους καταναλωτές όλο ανακοινώσεις και νέα παρακολουθούμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια από τότε που πρωτοσυστάθηκε η ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Χαχαχα υπόδειγμα η χώρα μας. 
> ????????????????????????????????????


Θυμάσαι να μου πείς πέντε απο τις τελευταίες τριάντα ανακοινώσεις της ΕΕΤΤ που δέν σου άρεσαν, καθώς και το λόγο που δέν σου άρεσαν;
Εσύ που τα παρακολουθείς τόσο στενά, δέν νομίζω να δυσκολευτείς...

----------


## humanious

Παρακάτω απόσπασμα από απάντηση της Vodafone για χρεώσεις στο κινητό από 5ψήφιους.
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...

----------


## badweed

> Θυμάσαι να μου πείς πέντε απο τις τελευταίες τριάντα ανακοινώσεις της ΕΕΤΤ που δέν σου άρεσαν, καθώς και το λόγο που δέν σου άρεσαν;
> Εσύ που τα παρακολουθείς τόσο στενά, δέν νομίζω να δυσκολευτείς...


εσυ μηπως θυμασαι τι εχει επιτυχει η εεττ που ειναι και οργανισμος, ενα δημιουργημα , με καποιον σκοπο .

----------


## AtoW19

Greg61 Γιατί δεν ρωτάς με τον τρόπο αυτό άλλο έμπειρο μέλος όπως είσαι εσύ?

----------


## Greg61

> εσυ μηπως θυμασαι τι εχει επιτυχει η εεττ που ειναι και οργανισμος, ενα δημιουργημα , με καποιον σκοπο .


Εγώ δεν τα παρακολουθώ τόσο στενά και δεν θυμάμαι.

----------


## AtoW19

Humanius Πολύ αξιόπιστη εταιρεία η Voda σε όλα τής. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ δεν τα παρακολουθώ τόσο στενά και δεν θυμάμαι.


Έχει δια όλον το κοινόν την ουαου ιστοσελίδα εξάλλου τα πέντε τελευταία τα λέει στο πίνακα ανακοινώσεων της .

----------


## Zus

> Εγώ δεν τα παρακολουθώ τόσο στενά και δεν θυμάμαι.


Δεν χρειάζεται να παρακολουθήσεις τίποτα. Κινητό και internet δεν χρησιμοποιούσες τα τελευταία χρόνια? Μία - δύο ειδήσεις δεν έπεσαν στο μάτι σου εδώ μέσα? Όταν το 99% λέει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά εσύ μάλλον θα πρέπει να μας πεις το κάτι παραπάνω που δεν βλέπουμε εμείς.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Στο https://berec.europa.eu/eng/news_con...net-regulation έχετε μια ευκαιρία να ακουστείτε και (γιατί όχι) να βελτιώσετε την ΕΕΤΤ (και κατά συνέπεια τους παρόχους) στο θέμα του ανοιχτού διαδικτύου.


  πας κι εσυ γυρεύοντας, περιμένεις να σου απαντήσει ευθέως κανείς ότι το κράξιμο στα μκδ είναι περισσότερο παραγωγικό;

----------

